# recommendations for origin please



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hi all you lovely ladies....  please could someone recomend a dr at origin for me please (tis not for me tho). 

also if anyone could forward me prof mcclures e mail.

many thanks much appreciated   

lmk xxxx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry lmk can't help but I remember u from when I was cycling first time around.  Didn't realise you had a natural BFP.  Belated congrats on your new addition


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

come on ladies really could do with some help...... dont be shy!!!!

sparklyme, all good here honey. ps i remember you too    xxxxx


----------



## Jo-Ley (May 14, 2010)

Hi lmk,

Can only comment on experience so far of Origin. I have felt like treatment is tailored to us. My AMH (RFC don't do) was high so I am at risk of over responding and therefore having short protocol. From their SA results for DH they have stated that will check again at EC as ICSI may be necessary (antibodies). With RFC we would have started with standard long protocol with IVF.
Everyone has been lovely, helpful. Got to speak to Embryologist at scheduling appoint. Never felt rushed, waiting room quiet etc but then have only had eveing appointments so far.  But have not started stimming yet so will see, my opinion could change  
Sorry not much help as no experience of full cycle.
Jo-Ley


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Imk,

Ive had three cycles with origin, and while havent been lucky enough to bag a bfp I couldnt fault the tx I received. Staff are all lovely, and didnt once feel hurried or stupid asking daft questions.

We were with dr brett who was ultra lovely but I hear she mightve left 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey missy

I was goin to go with Origin for our self funded, decided to stay with the rfc. Did you go on to origins website? I think that gives you the doctors names.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi lmk, i'm dr on my second cycle with origin at the moment, Katie is right, Dr Brett has left but at our planning appointment the nurse said that they hadn't yet appointed a full time consultant but the other doctors were doing more.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi imk 
i have nothing but good words to say about origin.we had our 1st tx at end of april start of may and got a bfp,had scan 2day and its twins.the saff our lovely,you can ring them and ask them anything you might be having a problem with,and every1 is very friendly and they put you at ease so i would highly recommend going there. hope this helps you if you have any more questions just ask.


----------

